# financial status for 489 visa subclass



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

Hi
Could any one advice me about:
The financial status requirement for the visa subclass 489?
Which state/region has more job opportunity for "Telecommunication Technician?"
After submitting EOI for 489, how long it may take to get a sponsorship? Will I get a chance to update the EOI with higher IELTS score to change EOI for 190 visa? (aprox. in 1month)

Thanks in advance


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

delvydavis said:


> Hi
> Could any one advice me about:
> The financial status requirement for the visa subclass 489?
> Which state/region has more job opportunity for "Telecommunication Technician?"
> ...


Financial status depends on the region you are applying to for sponsorship. I got nomination from Northern Territory. I had to show £43,000 as my application includes my wife and 3 kids. By my calculation, I was required to show £47,000 but explained to NT government in my form that I will be renting out my property to raise additional funds if granted sponsorship. My application was approved with 2 weeks and I got DIAC invitation after 2 days.


----------



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

nwachukwu71 said:


> Financial status depends on the region you are applying to for sponsorship. I got nomination from Northern Territory. I had to show £43,000 as my application includes my wife and 3 kids. By my calculation, I was required to show £47,000 but explained to NT government in my form that I will be renting out my property to raise additional funds if granted sponsorship. My application was approved with 2 weeks and I got DIAC invitation after 2 days.


thanks a lot for your reply. That means, they ask for it and we have to show the proof

Is that GB Pound or AU Dollar? OMG huge amount!!

My application is almost same like yours, 1 kid less.


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

delvydavis said:


> thanks a lot for your reply. That means, they ask for it and we have to show the proof
> 
> Is that GB Pound or AU Dollar? OMG huge amount!!
> 
> My application is almost same like yours, 1 kid less.


No worries. Yes, they do ask for it. Not sure if other state or regional governments ask as well. My proof was my bank statement and it was GB pound.

Saying that, all proof must not be your bank statement; you may show share certificates, property valuation or any other form of investment you may have. Say if you have a property valued above the amount you are needing show, that alone will suffice.


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

Dear All..
I have some queries plz reply if any one have information
1) i have submitted EOI recently,and have completed assessment from TRA for Telecommunication Technician skills.i have 8 years and 3 month experience as telecomm tech.The TRA have provide me possitve MSA ( migration skill assessment letter). but TRA also provides MPA(migratn point assessment letter) for ones who need it.
Now my question is that do i need another MPA letter from TRA or not, at the time when i will be applying for Visa subclass 489 ?
i m so confused plz reply. tnx in advance


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

I am waiting if any senior member can reply.... thanks


----------



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

what is that MPA letter? this is the first time heard about this kind of letter. what is the purpose of this letter?


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

delvydavis said:


> what is that MPA letter? this is the first time heard about this kind of letter. what is the purpose of this letter?


As Tra(trade recognition Australia) do skill assessment and issue a letter in this regard this know as MSA letter(migration skill assessment letter ), but beside this TRA can also issue another letter upon request called MPA(migration points assessment letter) if DiAC would required it. This letter is actually an advice about the points for the skills employment of any candidate.
Now my question is that how one can confirm from DIAC that we need it or not ?
bcz one cannot make contact with DIAC before aplying a visa.if some one has any experience in this regard,i would like to hear from him .
Actually i have had my skills assessment from TRA(Trade recognition Australia), as i want to apply for subclass 489 state sponsored provisional and my nominated skill is Telecommunications technician (code 342414)... thanks to all.


----------



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

Oh I see

me too for the same position same visa at the same stage you are in. 

same pinch


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

delvydavis said:


> Oh I see
> 
> me too for the same position same visa at the same stage you are in.
> 
> same pinch


Ok thats good, Now its your responsibility to get information abt this issue and also let me inform to proceed further both of us smoothly for our immig process. best of luck and waiting for ur reply..


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

Just got my grant 5 minutes ago from team 6 Adelaide. This is my best new year gift. Australia here I come!

All the best to all who are still waiting for the golden email.


----------



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

congrats dude! 
all the best!


----------



## bazidkhan (Dec 10, 2013)

*delvydavis*



delvydavis said:


> congrats dude!
> all the best!


Hi friend. hope you will be fine. i was just wondering that which state have you applied for sponsorship ? and is there any response from there. best of luck.


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

*489*



delvydavis said:


> congrats dude!
> all the best!


Thanks Delvy.


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi friend. hope you will be fine. i was just wondering that which state have you applied for sponsorship ? and is there any response from there. best of luck.


I applied to Darwin, NT. Response was within 2 weeks; they are very quick.


----------



## delvydavis (Oct 25, 2013)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi friend. hope you will be fine. i was just wondering that which state have you applied for sponsorship ? and is there any response from there. best of luck.


Hi Bazid,
I am still looking thru the opinions of the people. I think, I will decide on Victoria.
Because, right now, only 3 territories are sponsoring these 342414. 
SA, VIC & QLD. Of these, SA seems hopeless; less job opportunities.

Delvy


----------



## huss81 (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow... 2 weeks sounds like a really short time! I have applied in Mid of Jan for the State Sponsorship and have yet to get a response from there!



nwachukwu71 said:


> Financial status depends on the region you are applying to for sponsorship. I got nomination from Northern Territory. I had to show £43,000 as my application includes my wife and 3 kids. By my calculation, I was required to show £47,000 but explained to NT government in my form that I will be renting out my property to raise additional funds if granted sponsorship. My application was approved with 2 weeks and I got DIAC invitation after 2 days.


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

huss81 said:


> Wow... 2 weeks sounds like a really short time! I have applied in Mid of Jan for the State Sponsorship and have yet to get a response from there!


Depends on the state you are applying to; NT is really quick as there is a real skills' shortage. My friend got approved within 1 week of applying; we are both in Darwin now. Be patient; turn-around times differ from state to state.


----------



## huss81 (Sep 10, 2013)

I have applied to NT mate... but it seems that there may be some backlog due to the New Year holidays and hence it is taking some time....

how long did it take for you to get the grant after the lodge of the visa papers?



nwachukwu71 said:


> Depends on the state you are applying to; NT is really quick as there is a real skills' shortage. My friend got approved within 1 week of applying; we are both in Darwin now. Be patient; turn-around times differ from state to state.


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

Dont worry, you will be fine. I logded on 5th November and got the grant on 30th December. Could have been earlier but case officer requested for new passports for kids. It took me 10 days to get the passports organised. We were granted on the the day I submitted new passports.


----------



## huss81 (Sep 10, 2013)

That does sound very encouraging... keeping my fingers crossed



nwachukwu71 said:


> Dont worry, you will be fine. I logded on 5th November and got the grant on 30th December. Could have been earlier but case officer requested for new passports for kids. It took me 10 days to get the passports organised. We were granted on the the day I submitted new passports.


----------



## nwachukwu71 (Nov 28, 2013)

huss81 said:


> That does sound very encouraging... keeping my fingers crossed


Keep faith and all the best


----------

